# Cool-Season Grasses. I Was Wrong



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

So, first up post in the Cool Season Forum. To be totally honest, ask me 6 months ago to post something on a cool season grass and I would have laughed. I am a Bermuda grower through and through. I never thought I could appreciate a lawn that wasn't a super fine leaf bermuda grass cut low with a reel mower.

Something happened. Maybe it was Ware's PRG overseed. Maybe it was watching some sport on TV of some New Zealand sports fields. Maybe it was going to my own major sporting ground that has PRG and thinking, damn, that looks pretty good. In any event, my current bermuda lawn is a dead lawn growing. You see my wife and I are about to rebuild our house, and what better time to experiment on the lawn when there is no consequence.

Luckily I had a pretty good bloke to call on for advice. Ben from LawnTips is also doing a fall renovation to PRG, so I was able to chew his ear off and he helped me along the way to get it up and growing.

I have got to be honest, I love this grass. I haven't been this excited to get home each day and mow. Before this journey I have never understood why you would ever want to grow cool-season turf. Now I know.

I was wrong.

PS. Still needs a reel mower though!

25 DAS. 5/8" HOC


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Those stripes look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Feel a bit hot in here to anyone else???.........


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks awesome! Where did you get your PRG seed from?


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> Looks awesome! Where did you get your PRG seed from?


From a local distributor in Australia. The seed is PGG Wrightons and the cultivar is Colloseum.



gijoe4500 said:


> Those stripes look absolutely fantastic.


Thank you. It is an amazing grass to mow. The stripes are instant and so defined


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

That's amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful! Now you need to come up with a solution to grow that superior grass all season long!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@SimonR

Looks amazing! PRG is awesome!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Holy smokes!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Amazing. Now you know why we are crazy for cool season grass.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow &#128558;


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bro, that looks great!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawn looks awesome Simon as usual. One question, what does "rebuild our house" mean? Is that what we would call a remodel?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, LOTM for April anyone?


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

WOW. Amazing stripes, density and overall look. Def a LOTM contender.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

I just started my journey with PRG and that is what I'm looking for. Amazing, lush and short. I'm currently at 2" HOC trying to bring it down below 1". Any tips to get my PRG to that level?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks amazing Simon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:clapping: :beer: :clapping:


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. It's certainly a lot of fun to maintain this grass



Pete1313 said:


> Beautiful! Now you need to come up with a solution to grow that superior grass all season long!


Funnily enough we had a bit of a late heat wave here with 4 days in the 90s and it handled it quite well considering how young it is. Maybe some hope that it could be grown here year round but a preventative disease program would definitely be in order in the height of summer.



rrmiller32 said:


> I just started my journey with PRG and that is what I'm looking for. Amazing, lush and short. I'm currently at 2" HOC trying to bring it down below 1". Any tips to get my PRG to that level?


I started mowing it at 5/8" and had it down to 1/2" so I would keep to the 1/3 rule and try and drop the height over a few weeks.



J_nick said:


> Lawn looks awesome Simon as usual. One question, what does "rebuild our house" mean? Is that what we would call a remodel?


The house is a 'tear down', so completely removing the whole structure and building a whole new house.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen stripes that distinctive. Great looking turf. :clapping: :thumbup:


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Sprayed out some Primo a few days ago which has tightened it up and put the brakes on the vertical growth. Added some diamonds in the mix too


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, you make this look easy. Even your stripes are even spaced.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Gman. Small yard so it can be micro managed pretty easily. Nothing like the big lots ya'll have over there.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was just showing this to my wife this morning. She was impressed! Now she wonders why I can't get our yard to look like that :lol:


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

Yea boi, smashing it as always Ricey. How many times did you got over it to get the stripes nice and defined just the once?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

SimonR said:


> The house is a 'tear down', so completely removing the whole structure and building a whole new house.


So I am sure that you have considered just moving or building a new house elsewhere?

Have fun with the grass while you still can. Looks great.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> > The house is a 'tear down', so completely removing the whole structure and building a whole new house.
> ...


We have looked at that. We love our area with the kids going to school locally, and with a large family (4 children + a fur kid) it's hard to find houses of that size that we like.

It will be a long 9 months but well worth it!! Plus I can design my yard from scratch!!




lawntips said:


> Yea boi, smashing it as always Ricey. How many times did you got over it to get the stripes nice and defined just the once?


Yo man wot up? A couple of time over these ones. Bit too much couch in there at the moment and I think it's hindering the rye from laying over.



pennstater2005 said:


> I was just showing this to my wife this morning. She was impressed! Now she wonders why I can't get our yard to look like that :lol:


Sounds like an opportunity to get a nice new reel mower to me!!!


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Quick update. Sprayed out another Primo App tonight with some Iron and stabilised N. I was away all week with work and had a blank canvas to work with so did something different with the stripes


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

How long does your stripes last for before they fade out


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> How long does your stripes last for before they fade out


What I have done the last few weeks is drop the height down from 5/8" back to 1/2" as I have been doing a bit of travel for work. Then when I get back after 3-4 days away it's a blank canvas again. I have noticed under Primo suppression it's a bit harder to stripe, but that could also be the Bermuda underneath still being quite active as we have had a pretty warm Fall.


----------

